
Ask HN: Want to help make PGP-encrypting all chats effortless? - 55555
Thanks for reading this :)<p>The goal of this project is to build a tool that offers highly usable PGP protection for messages sent through already-popular chat services such as Facebook messenger and Google Hangouts. My goal is to get the entire install&#x2F;setup process to only require about two clicks and no human interaction, and for the app to be almost entirely out of sight and out of mind after that point.<p>PGP works, but most people can&#x27;t be bothered to use the tools out there today. PGP needs a usability revolution. This project&#x27;s primary benefit is usability. Once PGP doesn&#x27;t require exchanging keys with every single person you want to chat with, and once it only requires a single minute of setup once, people will actually use it.<p>Here&#x27;s how this works:<p>(5-step process pastebin&#x27;d due to hackernews content length limit!)<p>Please read: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.zerobin.net&#x2F;?fcf2d01c3d1e162a#x4dz6EAAaycNN&#x2F;F&#x2F;4L5hGkXSoZqceaiVPUXpDEL+mxM=<p>Let&#x27;s recap the benefits:<p>- standard bulletproof pgp security with...<p>- one-click one-minute install a 5 year old could perform<p>- out of sight and out of mind<p>- no maintaining a keyring for all of your contacts<p>- frictionless encrypted conversation start and stop<p>- works on your existing popular chat interfaces. just talk on Facebook messenger and Hangouts etc<p>Server-side project
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;cgarvie&#x2F;easypgp-server
Python
flask
peewee orm<p>Client-side project (This is my weakness. Help is desperately needed)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;cgarvie&#x2F;easypgp-client
chrome extension
Javascript<p>Anyone want to help out?
======
zachlatta
Are you familiar with OTR ([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Off-the-
Record_Messaging](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Off-the-Record_Messaging))? It
sounds like it may be what you're looking for (and I'd be surprised if there
weren't already browser plugins for it).

~~~
55555
Thanks for that link. OTR as an option (probably the default option, even)
makes a lot of sense for a lot of use cases.

It does not look like there's a highly-usable OTR chrome extension for
Facebook messenger.

